# How do I put Age Of Mythology on a USB drive?



## lucasbytegenius (Jan 25, 2011)

My obsession with portable programs, operating systems, and operating system installation has become great. Now, seeing as I can put AOE and AOE2 on a flash drive, I would like to put Age Of Mythology on a flash drive. A quick Google doesn't yield any relevant results. 
Any ideas?


----------



## marcelvds (Jan 29, 2011)

hey lucas,
 you did not say why! you want to put Age of mythology on your flash drive

but if you would like to play your game on a laptop and dont want any hussle with Cd`s
I suggest you install it for full
and get a no CD crack or fixed EXE file from: http://www.gamecopyworld.com

if you just want to use a flash drive to share your software I suggest useing
Deamontools and create an ISO file (exact copy) that you can save on your flash drive

I hope it has been helpfull


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok thanks. I want to play it on a library computer, and the IT is ok with it, I just can't install it as the machine is set up to erase and restore from an image on reboot, so I don't like sitting there for half an hour waiting for it to install 
I'll try your approach, thanks  I just can't use your link.


----------

